# Do you use Digital Backgrounds?



## illbowhunter (Dec 7, 2011)

I see a lot of Digital Backgrounds CDs for sale but have no experience with them and not sure if it is something I should try or not.  What is your opinion?


----------



## ManhattanShutterBug (Dec 7, 2011)

I use them sometimes. I strongly recommend only using them if your good at it and know how. They can make a picture look very cheesy and unprofessional if don't badly. I use a green screen and photo key fx software


----------



## CCericola (Dec 7, 2011)

I like the virtual background system better but I have used digital backgrounds. The problem with most of the CD's is they just aren't very good. They are dull and just not p to par. When I do use a digital background I shoot on a white background. I tried the green screen but the extra work of lighting it and battling the green cast that gets on hair and skin just wasn't worth it. 

The virtual background system is pretty good. You can even make your own slides pretty easily. This is the company that makes them: Virtual Backgrounds | Virtual Backgrounds

I use these guys for some children's photos. I think they are a bit too much for adults. Digital Fantasy Backgrounds Voted World's Best Digital Backgrounds

But really. for muslin. A white background with gels looks better in my opinion. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't conceptualize enough to use a digital background. And I'm horrible at cutting people out in Photoshop.


----------

